# Sputnik on air: Summer intro



## mahler76 (Mar 12, 2016)

https://www.mixcloud.com/mahler76/sputnik-on-air-01_05_2016-summer-intro/
Summer is here in Athens Greece. So the playlists are becoming more cheerful. But before we start the party lists, here is "My Summer project". A collection of songs talking about summer. Not necessarily happy songs, but definitely good ones. Press play and hope you enjoy them. As always I would love the feedback!

Abba, Therion, Bananarama, Dusty Springfield, Tom Waits, Max Richter and many many more


----------

